# Perfect Bug Out Bicycle?



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I just read an article about this bike in a magazine, and it instantly struck me as a perfect platform for a bug-out bike!

http://moots.com/afternoon-ti/trail-maintenance-bike/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That looks much better than mine!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> That looks much better than mine!


Sentry, but yall got the chainsaw runnin the front wheel. Much better use a that there gas engine!

I got a 3 wheeled one with a basket on the back (yeah, I'm gettin ta be a old fart) what could be used fer gatherin up stuff. Plus, I thin a feller could make a hitch perty easy fer a small trailer. Just don't wanna get everthin to heavy cause the old fat man don't peddle like he use ta!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I just read an article about this bike in a magazine, and it instantly struck me as a perfect platform for a bug-out bike!
> 
> http://moots.com/afternoon-ti/trail-maintenance-bike/


I am concerned it only holds one six pack....


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

RevWC said:


> I am concerned it only holds one six pack....


Excellent point. I'm just happy that they included it as a design feature.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This model is the RevWC special edition, but it only holds two beers.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> This model is the RevWC special edition, but it only holds two beers.


At least I can make it through the day!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> This model is the RevWC special edition, but it only holds two beers.


Two beers is perfect, I believe in moderation. Does it come with sipper tubes like they have for hydration packs?:beercheer:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I like variety, can one have Shine & the other ale.


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd like to get one of the "cargo bikes" but the are expensive!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Turtle said:


> I just read an article about this bike in a magazine, and it instantly struck me as a perfect platform for a bug-out bike!


It's awesome, but I can certainly imagine what it costs.


----------

